# Plugins audio/video firefox para 64bits..

## HitMaker

Alguno sabe decirme la forma de instalarlos?

Porque en debian basta con un paquete xine-plugin pero el xine-libs de gentoo no parece que haga nada  :Sad: 

Es para poder escuchar mp3 integrados en las webs o por ejemplo el audio de las web de radios como cadenaser por ejemplo.

He probado el gecko-mediaplayer y no me sale ninguna advertencia de plugin ya pero no se oye nada  :Sad: 

Tengo pulseaudio, espero que no sea ningún inconveniente    :Confused: 

----------

## Coghan

Prueba con este paquete www-plugins/mozplugger

También tienes un complemento de descarga directa desde firefox: mediaplayerconectivity

----------

## edgar_uriel84

El xine-plugin lo tengo aquí: http://www.genomorro.webcindario.com/overlay.php?dir=portage/www-plugins

Yo lo uso funciona bastante bien pero no tiene control de volumen y pausa etc. todo es por teclado.

Tambiés esta el control para mplayer, creo...

----------

## HitMaker

Y como instalo desde ese overlay?

----------

## HitMaker

Al final me bajé de sourceforge xine-plugin último y lo instalé a mano.

A ver si no me peta el firefox   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## luispa

Pasa un link de ejemplo, yo no tengo problemas, pero necesito probar el sitio que te falla a tí para no adelantarme  :Smile: 

Luis

----------

## HitMaker

 *luispa wrote:*   

> Pasa un link de ejemplo, yo no tengo problemas, pero necesito probar el sitio que te falla a tí para no adelantarme 
> 
> Luis

 

Pues ya funciona bien, lo único que no me termina de funcionar es este:

http://www.cadenaser.com/player_radio.html

Aunque los podcasts de la cadenaser si funcionan, nu sé que será.. no sale ningún mensaje nada más que XINE Precargado 100% y luego XINE a secas y nada, no termina de escucharse nada de nada

----------

## HitMaker

Tengo una duda un poco diferente.

Como uso bastante skype me gustaría poder usarlo con pulseaudio. Para ello me he configurado una instalacion chroot 32bits como pone en la documentación y he compilado alsa-plugins y pulseaudio. Ahora me gustaría linkear estas librerias con las que coge el skype en vez que use las emul-x86 que no van nada bien.

Alguno sabe decirme como hacer esto por favor? muchas gracias!!

----------

## Coghan

el protocolo que usa esa radio es mms y mplayer lo puede reproducir con la USE w32codec pero para 32bits. En 64bits se está usando para estos menesteres vlc con las USE nsplugin para integrar con firefox. Aún no lo he probado.

----------

## HitMaker

Yo lo de VLC lo descarté porque se queda frito firefox al instante   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Txema

Pues yo oigo la emisora de cadena ser de esa web sin problemas, lo único que tengo es el paquete mplayerplug-in, ni siquiera tengo instalado vlc... ^^"

Saludos.

----------

## luispa

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

>  *luispa wrote:*   Pasa un link de ejemplo, yo no tengo problemas, pero necesito probar el sitio que te falla a tí para no adelantarme 
> 
> Luis 
> 
> Pues ya funciona bien, lo único que no me termina de funcionar es este:
> ...

 

Efectivamente no me funciona. Mismo problema. 

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pues yo oigo la emisora de cadena ser de esa web sin problemas, lo único que tengo es el paquete mplayerplug-in, ni siquiera tengo instalado vlc... ^^"
> 
> Saludos.

 

De donde sale ese paquete, no lo tengo en portage.

----------

## luispa

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Tengo una duda un poco diferente.
> 
> Como uso bastante skype me gustaría poder usarlo con pulseaudio. Para ello me he configurado una instalacion chroot 32bits como pone en la documentación y he compilado alsa-plugins y pulseaudio. Ahora me gustaría linkear estas librerias con las que coge el skype en vez que use las emul-x86 que no van nada bien.
> 
> Alguno sabe decirme como hacer esto por favor? muchas gracias!!

 

Skype 2.0.0.72. Lo tengo instalado en mi sistema 64bits y no he creado un chroot 32bits. Al instalarlo tira de las librerías de emul. Me funciona +- bien el Skype, selecciono input al micro de mi webcam y output (ambos, sonido saliente y llamando) a "pulse". A veces tengo que quitar/poner el usb de mi webcam porque pierde el norte con ella, pero a parte de eso es estable.

Skype 2.1.0.47. Altamente inestable en mi caso. No hay forma de hacer que no se caiga, y tiene que ver con pulse. 

Luis

----------

## Txema

 *luispa wrote:*   

>  *Txema wrote:*   Pues yo oigo la emisora de cadena ser de esa web sin problemas, lo único que tengo es el paquete mplayerplug-in, ni siquiera tengo instalado vlc... ^^"
> 
> Saludos. 
> 
> De donde sale ese paquete, no lo tengo en portage.

 

No sé si habrá algún ebuild por ahi, en portage no lo vas a encontrar porque hace poco lo eliminaron, según ellos en favor de gnome-mplayer, pero no sé qué narices tendrá que ver un reproductor de gnome con un plugin "multi-gestor"... ¬¬

Saludos.

----------

## HitMaker

Ahora mismo pruebo el Skype 2.0.0.72  :Wink:  y te comento, gracias!

EDITO: Pues el que usaba era el 2.0.0.72, no se cierra ni nada, no he probado si va bien el sonido pero si lo arranco por console sale un mensaje :

 *Quote:*   

> E: shm.c: Invalid shared memory segment size                 
> 
> E: shm.c: Invalid shared memory segment size                 
> 
> E: shm.c: Invalid shared memory segment size                 
> ...

 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Yo lo de VLC lo descarté porque se queda frito firefox al instante  

 

A mi me funciona el plugin de xine con la página que indicas, creo que es cosa de xine-lib y como la tienes compilada. Trata de recompilar y revisa que no tengas una USE perdida por ahi. El overlay que te decía se instala así: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Overlay#Creating_a_local_overlay

----------

## HitMaker

Muchas gracias, ahora lo pruebo  :Wink: 

EDIT: Ya lo he instalado, pero si me voy a:

http://www.cadenaser.com/hoy-por-hoy/

Por ejemplo, me sigue diciendo lo de los plugins, en cambio en algunas páginas donde antes me lo decía, como una web personal con música integrada en el HTML, pues ya no me lo dice  :Wink: 

Gracias por lo del local overlay, otra cosa más que aprende uno   :Laughing: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *HitMaker wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias, ahora lo pruebo 
> 
> EDIT: Ya lo he instalado, pero si me voy a:
> 
> http://www.cadenaser.com/hoy-por-hoy/
> ...

 

Me va perfecto (pero creo que esos audios se basan en flash), te digo como he compilado xine-lib y no me falla nada incluso me va el framebuffer, después de recompilar xine-lib debes recompilar el plugin también:

```
 media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.16.3-r1  USE="X a52 aac alsa css directfb dts esd fbcon flac gtk mad modplug nls opengl samba sdl theora truetype v4l vcd vidix vorbis xcb xinerama xv -aalib (-altivec) -dxr3 -gnome -imagemagick -ipv6 -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -musepack -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -speex (-vis) -wavpack -win32codecs -xvmc"
```

----------

## HitMaker

Sip, ya funciona  :Very Happy:  aunque tarda un poco en "conectar", vamos 1 minutillo y se empieza a oír el programa en directo, aunque todavía me ponga que faltan plugins   :Laughing: 

Ayer intente instalar skype 2.1.0.0. a través de uno de los overlays donot o algo asi (no me acuerdo del nombre del overlay vaya) junto con la actualización de las librerias emul y nada, me peta, es un bug según he leido porque ni arranca al no encontrar el libasound.2.so... la busqué y no logro descargarla de ningún lao, para ponerla en /user/lib32 que es de donde se supone que busca skype ..

El 2.0.075 creo que es, vamos el oficial de portage normal, tira pero no logro hacer que el sonido funcione y me sale siempre el error que puse más arriba del pulseaudio de los santos cojones   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## luispa

Con la 2.0.075 a mi me sale "sólo" el error siguiente, pero funciona.

```
E: shm.c: Invalid shared memory segment size

```

Los problemas que tengo son: 

- En opciones, se suele desconfigurar el audio in/out y siempre tengo que revisarlo. 

- Mi audio/in es usando el micro de una webcam logitech. Cuando le da la gana a Skype, deja de existir para él, aunque aparezca configurada. Lo arreglo quitando/poniendo el cable USB. 

Para el error que te está dando, 

```
*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused 

```

tiene pinta que el server de pulseaudio no lo tienes arrancado.

En este enlace podrás encontrar mi configuración, por si te sirve.

Luis

----------

